# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa > Arduino >  DIY - Arduino LCD shield

## CKD

DIY - Arduino LCD shield -- Tự chế Arduino LCD test board

Arduino là một board phát triển lập trình mã nguồn mở, với rất nhiều thư viện cũng như ví dụ đã viết sẵn. Việc dùng board này để học lập trình vi điều khiển khá thuận tiện và dễ dàng. Chính vì thế... trong mục tiêu học thêm môn lập trình vi điều khiển, CKD đã chọn Arduino làm công cụ học tập, nghiêm cứu & phát triển các dự án dùng vi điều khiển đơn giản. Theo CKD, khi nắm vững Arduino thì có thể chuyển tiếp qua những nền tảng lập trình vi xử lý với nền tảng cũng như chíp nhanh & mạnh hơn như AVR, ARM, TI v.v.. mà các bạn khác trên diễn đàn CNCProVN đã từng nhắc đến.

Với Arduino thì việc phát triển mở rộng giao tiếp với LCD (hiển thị), button (nút bấm), trim bot (biến trở) v.v... rất đơn giản, đã được chế tạo & bán rất phong phú như:
Arduino Ethernet Shield
 
Arduino Proto Shield
 

Còn nhiều nhiều board mở rộng khác.

Nhưng CKD vẫn thích tự làm một số board mở rộng theo ý của mình.

Cho cái ảnh trước cho xôm


Xem thêm chủ đề DIY-Arduino tiny board của CKD

----------

anhcos, hungdn, nhatson, solero

----------


## CKD

Theo cụ Nhất Sơn thì hình dễ hiểu hơn nói.. nên cho hình thôi khỏi nói  :Wink:

----------

ducduy9104, duonghoang, nhatson, solero

----------


## CKD



----------

solero

----------


## imechavn

Cái này bác có thể nói qua về các môi trường lập trình, các phương pháp nạp chương trình được không? Dạo này thấy dân tình bàn về cái Arduino nhiều mà không biết nó mạnh và thân thiện như thế nào. Trước tôi đã dùng 89xx, arm, avr rồi tuy nhiên các vấn đề mở rộng vẫn còn bị hạn chế.

----------


## anhxco

Em thấy giờ dùng ngôn ngữ lập trình bậc cao hết rồi nên việc dùng cho dòng chip nào không còn quan trọng nữa, k cần người lập trình phải biết về cấu trúc của con xử lý để lập trình như dùng assembly. Đều quan trọng là giờ thằng nào hổ trợ nhiều hơn mà thôi. theo mình thấy thì arduino là open source lẫn phần cứng và phần mềm, đc rất nhiều bà con trên toàn thế giới tập trung vào phát triển, nên có rất nhiều module hữu ít, việc lập trình trở thành dễ dàng hơn nhiều nữa, gần như chỉ cần gọi hàm với vài câu lệnh đơn giản. Nói chung theo mình thấy với arduino cần gì cứ google là có hết, có điều sức mạnh phần cứng thì bị hạn chế do đa số là MCU 8 bit. Nhưng giờ mình thấy có thằng DUE rồi, nhân 32 bit, tha hồ chạy. Và chắc tương cũng sẻ sử dụng nhiều con MCU mạnh hơn.

----------


## CKD

> Cái này bác có thể nói qua về các môi trường lập trình, các phương pháp nạp chương trình được không? Dạo này thấy dân tình bàn về cái Arduino nhiều mà không biết nó mạnh và thân thiện như thế nào. Trước tôi đã dùng 89xx, arm, avr rồi tuy nhiên các vấn đề mở rộng vẫn còn bị hạn chế.


Do chỉ đâm thọt xung quanh nên không có căn bản, không tự tin trình bày sâu vào trong bác ạ. Để mình tìm hiểu thêm rồi.. có gì cụ thể sau nhé.

----------


## anhxco

> Theo cụ Nhất Sơn thì hình dễ hiểu hơn nói.. nên cho hình thôi khỏi nói


hình như board này bác cho ăn mòn chứ không phải phay à bác CKD

----------


## CKD

Đúng rồi bác..
Cái board này do chú duonghoang làm giúp, ăn mòn và khoan cnc  :Big Grin:

----------


## CBNN

học arduino thì bác vào đây http://arduino.vn/ em cũng học ở đây , có gì thắc mắc hỏi có người giải đáp luôn .

----------


## CKD

Gắn cái shield vào và bấm bấm thì nó ra cái clip này

----------


## huynhbacan

Anh CKD quay clip lâu thế, từ năm ngoái tới năm nay mới xong,hit....

----------


## CKD

> Anh CKD quay clip lâu thế, từ năm ngoái tới năm nay mới xong,hit....


Cái cờ nhíp này up từ 2014 roài.. giờ nhắc tuồng lại thôi. Đồng thời refresh cho bài viết nó mới lại thôi mà.
Cái Shield ấy nó chạy như thế này đây.. đến giờ vẫn còn miệt mài cống hiến.

----------

huynhbacan, thuhanoi

----------

